# iPad dispo sur Paris



## designmac (15 Avril 2011)

Pour ceux que cela intéresse, tous les modèles d'iPad 2 sont disponibles au Surcouf de Paris Opéra, j'y suis passé en fin de matinée. 

Bonne chance


----------



## pharmapetel (15 Avril 2011)

Y'a plus...


----------



## Padawanlady (15 Avril 2011)

ça c'est du rapide !!!


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> Y'a plus...



T'as plus d'encre ?


----------



## designmac (16 Avril 2011)

Cela n'a pas traîné !


----------



## pharmapetel (21 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> T'as plus d'encre ?



Non plus de fric


----------



## Elfilou (23 Avril 2011)

Merci pour l'info, j'espere qu'il y en a encore, car je n'en trouve nul part


----------



## Gwen (23 Avril 2011)

À Limoges, il y a des iPad dispo à carrefour. Mais bon, ça fait un peu loin de Paris 

J'ai bien été étonné d'en trouver là-bas


----------

